# Tool Restorations >  buffalo Forge 611 post drill

## desbromilow

Apparently it was a garden ornament before it found its way to me... 

shaky video of it working at 



and some photos ( 

I've yet to set up a permanent home for it, but for now it's restored, coated in oil and wax, and stored out of the way.

Des
Australia

----------

clydeman (Jun 29, 2020),

mwmkravchenko (Jul 1, 2020)

----------


## mwmkravchenko

I remember seeign something similar nearly 40 years ago. Always wanted one! Very cool.

----------

